# Eggs are getting lighter in color??



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

My chicks eggs use to be a darker brown...now they are getting noticeable lighter??? Any reasons why? Thanks in advance. Jen


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

All I can say, is, that is what it is. I have two 6 1/2 year old hens, and one still gives me an egg every now and then. She used to lay a lovely deep brown egg, and now it's almost white. That's how I know it's hers.

I think after they molt and every so many months the colors change a little. Sometimes I go to wash an egg and the color comes with it!!


----------



## muranofarms (Oct 8, 2012)

They get lighter as the hen gets closer to molt. Usually they darken again after molt, but sometimes the color does change as they age.


----------

